
Show HN: Spry – Build Ecommerce with Google Sheets - kevlened
Hi HN, Jay (memset) and Len here. We&#x27;ve built Spry (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spry.store), a tool that allows you to create an ecommerce site just using Google Sheets and Stripe. We think it&#x27;s easier to use than the alternatives and priced so you don&#x27;t spend more than you make on a side-hustle.<p>Jay has been selling music notebooks online for over a year. His biggest pain point was the initial toil of researching ecommerce options, comparing pricing and features, and all of the sheer configuration he had to do just to get the notebooks online. We set out to fix this.<p>Spry is simple:
  1) sign in with Google
  2) add products to a sheet
  3) <i>poof</i> they appear on your site<p>We see people using it as a way to list personal items, dropship items, or as their first ecommerce site. Let us know what you think!
======
jclos
Maybe I missed it, but your landing page could use a couple of example stores
built with your tool, and a better description of the features/personalisation
options.

~~~
kevlened
Thanks for the feedback.

We have an example store here (checkout isn’t configured for the example):
[https://example.spry.store/](https://example.spry.store/)

You can currently customize the store name and subdomain. Custom domains is
something we’ve considered. We’re open to other ideas!

~~~
jclos
It looks very clean, well done. What I meant though is to have a link (or some
pictures) on your main page so that people see what the result looks like
before having to sign on.

~~~
kevlened
Ah, we'll add a link for people that don't want to sign on. Thanks for the
suggestion.

------
netham91
How did you arrive on that pricing?

~~~
kevlened
We want this to be affordable for new businesses - people who aren't willing
to commit to $30/month when first setting up. It shouldn't be a painful
decision to decide whether or not to get started. We hope people who want to
create an online store have less friction taking the plunge.

~~~
ravivyas
Loved the idea, I am a fan of using spreadsheets to make things easier for the
end user.

You might want to think about a next tier, and grow with your larger
customers. I get the point that you want to make it easy to start off with,
but you also want to attract larger users (who have their own domain).

There is no harm in a "coming soon" higher tier.

Also showcase the process of setting up a store, basically how easy it is via
Spry, just add products to a sheet to get started, I think you can do it in a
30 second video too.

~~~
kevlened
All fair points. Showing a "coming soon" tier for larger customers would show
the direction we'd like to go and a video would drive home the simplicity.
Appreciate it.

